# (W) Dragon Ogres (H) Paypal



## thanusdelore (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking for 4 Dragon Ogres I prefer them to come from the USA because I dont want to pay a ton for shipping.
Let me know what you have and what you want for them.


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

if your looking for dragon ogres i have this oop one i found 
i live in pittsburgh
let me know if your intrested


----------

